# Gabby kidded!!



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

She kidded with two on day 150, yesterday, Sunday, May 31st. My DH and I had been in the barn cleaning pens, and got the others out for exercise and sun, but Gabby didn't want to go. When we were done and DH visited with her and thought she didn't seem the same, but no obvious signs of impending birth, but I reminded him it was day 150. Left them all to rest, ate lunch, and I took nap and DH snoozed in the chair. Woke up before 4pm and went to the kitchen. I heard small cries, but I thought it was Molly's two. Then they sounded too loud and close for where her pen is. I opened the kitchen door and discovered Gabby's babies. Still fairly wet, but already moving around good. She gave us :girl: :girl: !


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Laura, They are so cute. I have to say looking at them it makes me cry :tears: I just sold my last doe that was gray or Silver yesterday along with her two boys. It about killed me because I really wanted a Gray doe, but the lady offered me a price I could not refuse. The hardest part was it was my Liz (RIP) Grand daughter and she looked so much like Grandma, but she was really just to small boned for my liking, but I would of still kept her. OH I cried as I was just going to get her.

Can you ship one of those babies to me? :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats..........they are so cute.....


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I love :drool: that coloring!!! Congrats


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Very pretty girls!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty colors.... :drool:


----------



## tat2edlady (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats and the babys are so pretty. :clap: :clap:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

:stars: They are so cute and fuzzy!!! I just want to cuddle with them!!

Jennah


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you for the congrats and compliments.


sweetgoats said:


> OH Laura, They are so cute. I have to say looking at them it makes me cry :tears: I just sold my last doe that was gray or Silver yesterday along with her two boys. It about killed me because I really wanted a Gray doe, but the lady offered me a price I could not refuse. The hardest part was it was my Liz (RIP) Grand daughter and she looked so much like Grandma, but she was really just to small boned for my liking, but I would of still kept her. OH I cried as I was just going to get her.


Wow, Lori you are much stronger than I could be. I have read Liz's memorial on your site and I bawl everytime I read it. Your heart is in every word you wrote about her. I understand your decision about the granddaughter, but I completely understand the crying too.


sweetgoats said:


> Can you ship one of those babies to me? :stars:


Sorry, DH has a firm grip on them, Gabby is one of his favorites.  DH says, "Her babies are stayin!" Little one is Lily and bigger one is Skye!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How about if I come steal one? Do you think DH would notice her gone?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you for the congrats and compliments.


 Your welcome.... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

What cuties! Congrats!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you badnewsboers!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

sweetgoats said:


> How about if I come steal one? Do you think DH would notice her gone?


Can you pick up and carry 180lbs. too, he may be planning to super glue himself to them?!?!? :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Can you pick up and carry 180lbs. too, he may be planning to super glue himself to them?!?!? :ROFL:


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :greengrin:


----------

